# Agricultural Consultant-234111



## gagankour (Jul 31, 2018)

Hi All,

I am an Agriculture Science graduate and have almost finished one year of experience as a Research Assistant with an Agriculture company. I am struggling to prepare my reference letter for skill migration. Is there anyone who can help me with this, please?


----------



## Agronomist (Jun 18, 2017)

gagankour said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I am an Agriculture Science graduate and have almost finished one year of experience as a Research Assistant with an Agriculture company. I am struggling to prepare my reference letter for skill migration. Is there anyone who can help me with this, please?


Please state what kind of help is required ??

Regards


----------



## gagankour (Jul 31, 2018)

Agronomist said:


> Please state what kind of help is required ??
> 
> Regards


I am not sure what job duties should I include in my Reference letter. Apart from the job duties mentioned on ABS website, I am doing other tasks also so whether I should include all the tasks or just those that are related to ABS specification. On my employment agreement, all the job duties are mentioned in one sentence and are written in technical terms which are not making any sense when compared to ABS, I am confused whether I need to explain the job duties in paragraphs while writing the references letter, or just a few words or one sentence. Moreover, my position is Research Assistant but on Vetasses website its clearly mentioned that we need to mention a specific position on reference letter, not the generic ones. That's very confusing for me what position I should mention on Reference letter?

Thanks for your help.


----------



## Agronomist (Jun 18, 2017)

gagankour said:


> I am not sure what job duties should I include in my Reference letter. Apart from the job duties mentioned on ABS website, I am doing other tasks also so whether I should include all the tasks or just those that are related to ABS specification. On my employment agreement, all the job duties are mentioned in one sentence and are written in technical terms which are not making any sense when compared to ABS, I am confused whether I need to explain the job duties in paragraphs while writing the references letter, or just a few words or one sentence. Moreover, my position is Research Assistant but on Vetasses website its clearly mentioned that we need to mention a specific position on reference letter, not the generic ones. That's very confusing for me what position I should mention on Reference letter?
> 
> Thanks for your help.


Just include task which are relevant. 
You can share your job dutiies

Regards


----------



## gagankour (Jul 31, 2018)

Agronomist said:


> Just include task which are relevant.
> You can share your job dutiies
> 
> Regards


A few of my job duties are:

Collecting and analyzing the data about the use of various crop protection products, fertilizer and bioproducts in the broadacre crop. 

Studying the effect of various environmental factors on the crop production and yield.

correlating our results with the weather data to find out the effect of drought and flood on the use of crop protection products and how they affected the crop. 

Developing strategies and techniques for solving agriculture problems.

Creating Statistical designs and sampling for projects

Assisting and providing support to clients on the technical requirement for use of various crop protection products in the farm. 

Studying different types of weeds, insects and fungal diseases and their impact on the broadacre crop. 

Preparing the final reports and presentation for the clients. 

Please let me know your thoughts about these duties. These are some of my main job duties. Apart from this, I am doing other tasks which I think won't be relevant to mention.


----------



## Agronomist (Jun 18, 2017)

gagankour said:


> A few of my job duties are:
> 
> Collecting and analyzing the data about the use of various crop protection products, fertilizer and bioproducts in the broadacre crop.
> 
> ...


Are you looking for Agricultural Scientist Occupation ??
For Agri Sci you need to show some research work and lab work.


----------



## gagankour (Jul 31, 2018)

Agronomist said:


> Are you looking for Agricultural Scientist Occupation ??
> For Agri Sci you need to show some research work and lab work.


No, I am thinking of applying for an Agricultural consultant. 
One more thing what role you mentioned when you applied for your skill assessment. Does position title really matter to vetasses?


----------



## Agronomist (Jun 18, 2017)

gagankour said:


> No, I am thinking of applying for an Agricultural consultant.
> One more thing what role you mentioned when you applied for your skill assessment. Does position title really matter to vetasses?


Yes position title matters. 
Consultant advice farmers, local business or government bodies openly, means not specific to just company products. So delete word company product from your JD. 
Try to address below points
1- crop production issues 
2- Crop protection measurements, soil health, irrigation and market analysis.
3- Seasonal Weather data and how it relates with crop production
4- Farmer or local community trainings regarding good agricultural practices 
etc
Hope it will be helpful.

Regards


----------



## gagankour (Jul 31, 2018)

Agronomist said:


> Yes position title matters.
> Consultant advice farmers, local business or government bodies openly, means not specific to just company products. So delete word company product from your JD.
> Try to address below points
> 1- crop production issues
> ...


Thank you very my for advice, it will be really helpful for me. One last question.

Do I need to change my position title in the reference letter also? Should it not be Research Assistant?


----------



## Agronomist (Jun 18, 2017)

gagankour said:


> Thank you very my for advice, it will be really helpful for me. One last question.
> 
> Do I need to change my position title in the reference letter also? Should it not be Research Assistant?


Change it if possible.


----------



## gagankour (Jul 31, 2018)

Agronomist said:


> Change it if possible.


I will talk to my HR regarding this but I don't think its possible. How they change the title on Reference letter if on my employment agreement its Research Assistant. I called Vetasses a few days back at that time they told me only job duties matter to them, not the position title. I am very confused now. 

But you advise was really helpful for me. Thank you very much for your time, I really appreciate. Best of luck with your assessment dear. I am hoping it will be the positive result this time. Good luck and thanks again.


----------



## Agronomist (Jun 18, 2017)

gagankour said:


> I will talk to my HR regarding this but I don't think its possible. How they change the title on Reference letter if on my employment agreement its Research Assistant. I called Vetasses a few days back at that time they told me only job duties matter to them, not the position title. I am very confused now.
> 
> But you advise was really helpful for me. Thank you very much for your time, I really appreciate. Best of luck with your assessment dear. I am hoping it will be the positive result this time. Good luck and thanks again.


Thank you & Best of Luck.


----------



## irishuang6688 (Aug 10, 2018)

Agronomist said:


> Thank you & Best of Luck.


Hi Agronomist, 

I'm a new member, I need your help as I got a negative outcome from Vetassess as an Agricultural Consultant, they said my job is not highly relevant, please kindly give me advice if I can turn the situation around.

I'm working at a sow farm, revenue is from selling piglets.

JD:

1. Interpret solid knowledge of piglet birth to weaning
2. Suggesting proper nutrition and diet for both sow and piglet
3. Record and analyze data to evaluate performance
4. Setting weekly schedule for stockman
5. Helping in setting business plan
6. Selecting the best measures to control disease for sow and piglet
7. Research and development

Thank you very much and I appreciate your help.


----------



## Agronomist (Jun 18, 2017)

irishuang6688 said:


> Hi Agronomist,
> 
> I'm a new member, I need your help as I got a negative outcome from Vetassess as an Agricultural Consultant, they said my job is not highly relevant, please kindly give me advice if I can turn the situation around.
> 
> ...


Dear your JD seems to be company specific, whereas Agricultural Consultant JD should be independent. You should advise farmers, gov bodies or local business independently, not just about your company related issues. 

Regards


----------



## irishuang6688 (Aug 10, 2018)

Agronomist said:


> irishuang6688 said:
> 
> 
> > Hi Agronomist,
> ...


Hi Agronomist,

Thank you so much for your reply, after I’ve seen your reply I’m so depressed, is there any way I can turn the situation around? Such as changing my occupation to Agricultural scientist as I’ve also done research? Thank you. 

Best regards


----------



## jash_9999 (Aug 23, 2017)

Agronomist said:


> Please state what kind of help is required ??
> 
> Regards


Can you please share your detailed time line with points please ?
I will appreciate your help.

Regards


----------



## Agronomist (Jun 18, 2017)

jash_9999 said:


> Can you please share your detailed time line with points please ?
> I will appreciate your help.
> 
> Regards


Please find below


----------



## aman kamboj (Dec 6, 2018)

*agricultural consultant 234111*

hi all , i have received my vetassess positive skill assessment in occupation 234111 with 3 years of experience assessed.now my points are 65 , is there any opportunities or chances for getting state nomination frm Victoria. thanks


----------



## Agronomist (Jun 18, 2017)

aman kamboj said:


> hi all , i have received my vetassess positive skill assessment in occupation 234111 with 3 years of experience assessed.now my points are 65 , is there any opportunities or chances for getting state nomination frm Victoria. thanks[/QUOT
> 
> Do you have 7 each in IELTS ?


----------



## aman kamboj (Dec 6, 2018)

thanks agronomist for replying my question. i have given ist attempt for pte and i got 59(L),64(R),82(S) and 63(W). but for this i m not able to score 10 points. without this my points are 65.


----------



## aman kamboj (Dec 6, 2018)

hi gagan. have u got state nomination for 234111. thanks in advance


----------



## Agronomist (Jun 18, 2017)

aman kamboj said:


> thanks agronomist for replying my question. i have given ist attempt for pte and i got 59(L),64(R),82(S) and 63(W). but for this i m not able to score 10 points. without this my points are 65.


For Vic 190 you need to have 7 each in IELTS. 


Cheers


----------



## Angrim (Oct 25, 2019)

aman kamboj said:


> *agricultural consultant 234111*
> 
> hi all , i have received my vetassess positive skill assessment in occupation 234111 with 3 years of experience assessed.now my points are 65 , is there any opportunities or chances for getting state nomination frm Victoria. thanks


Brother , can you please share your JD & Job Tasks you have got positive assessment on.

Thanks


----------



## Angrim (Oct 25, 2019)

Hello Mate,

Can you please share your job description and duties in your work experience certificate that you got positive assessment on.

will be grateful for your help


----------

